# For Radial Arm Saw fans



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my RAS and have used them for crosscutting, ripping and dados, but I came across this You Tube while looking for ways to make moldings on a different thread. This 'ole boy has a few new approaches for making them on the RAS. I'm NOT advocating anyone try these methods, just showing his methods. Things move a bit slower in the South, so you have to be patient with him...just sayin'
He gets rolling around 6 minutes in:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is another method*

Don't try this at home!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is very cool!*

These boys have got it figured out!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting.

That jig set up is a work of art in itself.

Thanks Bill


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I also enjoy various uses, videos, and techniques for RAS. I've had several over the years and wouldn't be without one. :thumbsup:


----------

